# HDR Status For Hydra TE4? Supported yet?



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

So I hear Voodoo has HDR and Rec2020 capabilities now, is this the case? Does Netflix or Prime support HDR and Rec2020 yet? I'm not concerned with Dolby Vision, just basic HDR and Rec2020 support.

With the new auto skip in the latest TE4 release I'm thinking about finally upgrading at least one of the BOLTs, but I'd like to know all the upsides first...

I also hope my WD20NPVX 2TB 2.5" GREEN drive is compatible...

Thanks, 
craigr


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

Here is what HDR support is like now in Tivo's streaming apps in the current TE4 version:

Netflix - HDR10
Amazon - No HDR
Vudu - HDR10

No Dolby Vision support anywhere yet unfortunately, so I never use any of the Tivo streaming apps but the ones on my TV instead. Given that it took years to even get HDR10 in these, I'm not optimistic that we'll ever get Dolby Vision (even though it's just a software update).


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

TostitoBandito said:


> Here is what HDR support is like now in Tivo's streaming apps in the current TE4 version:
> 
> Netflix - HDR10
> Amazon - No HDR
> ...


Thanks for the info. I wish Prime had HDR support by now though. I don't care about Dolby Vision because I run a Lumagen Pro 4446 to an JVC NX9 projector and DV is not supported on projectors... also the Lumagen manages my tone napping.

Kind regards,
craigr


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TostitoBandito said:


> Here is what HDR support is like now in Tivo's streaming apps in the current TE4 version:
> 
> Netflix - HDR10
> Amazon - No HDR
> ...


The Bolt also supports HLG HDR broadcasts over QAM. As I found out with the first FiOS 4K broadcast a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CIR-Engineering said:


> Thanks for the info. I wish Prime had HDR support by now though. I don't care about Dolby Vision because I run a Lumagen Pro 4446 to an JVC NX9 projector and DV is not supported on projectors... also the Lumagen manages my tone napping.
> 
> Kind regards,
> craigr


You could pick up a $35 roku to get HDR10/2160P streaming with Amazon. 
Pretty much every streaming device does a better job with 2160P and HDR than TiVo does.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> You could pick up a $35 roku to get HDR10/2160P streaming with Amazon.
> Pretty much every streaming device does a better job with 2160P and HDR than TiVo does.


I haven't had any issues streaming 4k HDR from Vudu on the TiVo Bolt. In fact, it's the only device where I haven't had any buffering on this app. I haven't watched a lot though so it may just be luck?


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

I have a Roku Ultra and NVidia Shield, but the TiVo's would be a nice option for some instances. I have actually found the streaming to be pretty good on the TiVo's, but in the theater they need to support HDR.

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lujan said:


> I haven't had any issues streaming 4k HDR from Vudu on the TiVo Bolt. In fact, it's the only device where I haven't had any buffering on this app. I haven't watched a lot though so it may just be luck?


Shouldn't be. I don't have buffering on any of the devices I use. TiVo was just several years late to UHD/HDR game. And they didn't need to be. SInce they were ahead when the Bolt launched. But then everyone surpassed them.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TostitoBandito said:


> I'm not optimistic that we'll ever get Dolby Vision (even though it's just a software update).


... requiring a certification process.


----------

